# vaginal hysterectomy converted to TAH



## cbeste (Nov 17, 2014)

Can someone help me out with this scenario? One of our patients was scheduled for a total vaginal hysterectomy which was started, but the MD then converrted the procedure to a total abdominal hysterectomy with bilaeral salpingectomy for a uterus >250 grams. Should I code only for the TAH (58150) or should I also code the vaginal hysterectomy with 58292 with modifier 53 to indicate that it was discontinued?  Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 17, 2014)

You code only the procedure that was completed.


----------



## TWinsor (Nov 17, 2014)

You would only code the TAH.


----------



## cbeste (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks very much for the responses.  So would modifier 53 only be used if a procedure was discontinued and another procedure did not occur instead?


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, if for a medical issue or unexpected problem. You should use the diagnosis V64.41 to indicate that a closed procedure was converted to an open procedure. However, if significant work and time were involved with the original procedure, you could add a 22 modifier to the open procedure.


----------

